# John Deere Aercore 1000 refresh



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

I picked up the Aercore 1000 that a golf course was selling last year. Seemed to be in good shape with the exception of the gearbox leaking. Has the core collection option on it which is nice. The more I research sand leveling I'm sold on aerating and removing the cores. Just have to actually get out there and do it. Core collection on 24k sqft seems overwhelming.

One 30' pass in my yard found quite a few rocks and busted some tines. Come to find out it had different tines put on it and the 2.5" plugs I thought I'd be making were more like 4-5".

We'll see how it goes. Worst case I put it back up for sale and try to get a smaller walk behind machine

The Mahindra Max 26 tractor I'm using is the ideal machine for a small turf areas and projects around the house. Small size but the loader lifts 1400lbs and the 3pt hitch lifts over 2300lbs. You'd have to be in a 45+HP Deere or Kubota to match those specs so it's perfect for around the house and doesn't rut up the turf.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Got the tine holders off today and removed the tines. Have a couple bolts that twisted off so those will be fun to fix. Everything's soaking in rust remover. Cleaned up and greased the PTO shaft. Gearbox is leaking from the input shaft seal. I THINK I have the right seal ordered.

With the roller lowered to the ground it looks like the standard tines should be 4" for the gauge on the side to read correctly. I must have been pulling 4" cores on my test run.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

paulwrunge said:


> The Mahindra Max 26 tractor I'm using is the ideal machine for a small turf areas and projects around the house. Small size but the loader lifts 1400lbs and the 3pt hitch lifts over 2300lbs. You'd have to be in a 45+HP Deere or Kubota to match those specs so it's perfect for around the house and doesn't rut up the turf.


Looks good!

Messick's has a great video on YouTube about how specs between manufacturers are measured and not equal. It's comparing apples to oranges between manufacturers. I never realized how much the different companies can manipulate the numbers to make them look the way they want them to.

Even though I don't have a tractor, I love watching their vids!!


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Messicks always has done a lot to put out information on the web to help them sell and I think it's paid off well for them. They were ahead of their time with that marketing approach and there's lots of dealers that can learn from them. Much of its very informative but you've got to remember they sell Kubota. They do an exceptional job navigating around where the Kubotas fall short.

Coming from someone who's been a manufacturer rep for Kubota and 3 other tractor OEMs, the Mahindras flat out lift more in most cases. My neighbor has a Deere 3038E that shares implements from time to time with this Max26 and that's proof enough.

I hadn't seen the video your referencing but when measuring lift capacity of a loader the two specs that are industry baselines are max lift capacity to full height at the bucket pivot pin and breakout force. The first being the most important, the second, more of a spec to reference what you could just barely get off the ground. When it comes to the 3pt hitch, the standard in big tractors has always been as measured 24" behind the lift points, as that assumes where your load will be, however sometimes In the compact tractor world that spec will be published at the lift point.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

paulwrunge said:


> They do an exceptional job navigating around where the Kubotas fall short.


Yes they do! Especially if comparing to a truly equivalent green tractor. Still mostly excellent information in their content though.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Spent a bunch of energy pulling the gear box only to find out the seal needed to be pulled out the front anyway. Ugh.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

Man if that thing doesnt work out for you, I will be glad to take it off your hands.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Used some Meguiars one step compound and was able to get the hood to clean up real nice. Followed it with one coat of sealant and one coat of wax.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

paulwrunge said:


> Used some Meguiars one step compound and was able to get the hood to clean up real nice. Followed it with one coat of sealant and one coat of wax.


That cleaned up great! What sealant did you use?


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

ScottieBones said:


> paulwrunge said:
> 
> 
> > Used some Meguiars one step compound and was able to get the hood to clean up real nice. Followed it with one coat of sealant and one coat of wax.
> ...


Jescar Power Lock plus


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Salvaged 19 of 28 tines. Regular spacing is 1 3/8" so running half will space them at 2 3/4". If I can dial in forward travel to the same spacing that should be around 19 holes per square foot per pass.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Got the unit all back together. Made a test pass with it setup for 3" cores. Works amazing but broke 2 tines. Was able to locate them and both broke on very small stones. Going to try to get some shorter 5" tines and reduce the depth to 2.5" and see if that will keep the tines alive.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Awesome!! I love how it windrows the plugs...might be able to rig up some kind of pull along core catcher. Either way very nice!!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Love they way it makes the wind row. A snow or manure shovel along the ground, and getting cores up would be a dream.

Awesome work. I wish I had the talent of some of you guys to rebuild things like this.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

This looks amazing, I dread running the classen machine every year and collecting cores. Wish I had some space for more yard toys.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

I switched over to some 4" tines and the machine is working great.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

paulwrunge said:


> Salvaged 19 of 28 tines. Regular spacing is 1 3/8" so running half will space them at 2 3/4". If I can dial in forward travel to the same spacing that should be around 19 holes per square foot per pass.


If you end up keeping that unit, DM me on how to make that machine last a bit longer. I have both an Aercore 800 and 1500. Those machines are built for sand based greens or fairways. Heavy clay/organic soil lawns are a real workout for the gearboxes. I built custom 3x tine holders and turf guards for them and they are much happier now. Anyhow, looks like you have the right size tines on now - spec for these is no more than 5.5". Cheers


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

paulwrunge said:


> Got the unit all back together. Made a test pass with it setup for 3" cores. Works amazing but broke 2 tines. Was able to locate them and both broke on very small stones. Going to try to get some shorter 5" tines and reduce the depth to 2.5" and see if that will keep the tines alive.


If you continue to break those side-eject tines, going to a top eject tine should help. They are essentially a tapered tube.


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

Sending this unit and another really nice Aercore 800 to the Weeks Turf Auction in a couple weeks if anyone wants them. DM me for any info.


----------

